# What happened?



## farmgirl42 (Nov 10, 2009)

:help So, I've been making soap for about a year now - not a novice but not an expert by any means... Today I made a new recipe with a new FO (Blue Lagoon from NG). Temps at mixing were between 95 (lye & frozen GM) and 105 (oils), like always. Mixed it w/ my stick blender to light trace, all fine. Added coloring and mixed to distribute, all fine. Added FO and mixed, turned glumpy. Finished mixing and literally only turned around and it was hard. Left it on table for about 5 minutes and called an expert soaper for advice; she suggested I rebatch. Went back to kitchen to try it and my pretty mint green soap-in-a-bucket had turned into this ugly olive green "glue". I went ahead and shoved it into my mold, so we'll see how it comes out, but does anyone have any idea what happened?

Recipe: 35% Lard, 25% Coconut 92, 20% Castor and 20% Palm; 5% super-fat; 20.1 oz Goat Milk; 9 oz Lye. Ran this through thesoapcalc before starting and it looked like this was OK.

Help?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The fragrance accelerated to soap in a bucket. Lots of the gals on here rebatch, they will chime in and tell you how to save this soap. I just shred it up and add it to new fresh soap I am pouring for specks of color and texture.

You also might want to add this scent to the reviews on Natures Gardens site if they have one, telling CP soapers it accelerates, and also post it up in the review section here.

Also please click on your forum profile information and fill out your signature block, name, area of the country and breeds of goats, if you don't have goats and are here just for the soap section, just say that  Thanks and welcome to the forum! V


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2011)

Farm girl, its called seizing.. and it happens with some fragrances... I can't help with the color, since I don't know what colorant you used, but some fragrances can effect colorants also, but so can the ph of the soap while its raw.. this fragrance is most likely going to always give you problems and if you must have it just be prepared to move fast to pour and only take your soap to a very light trace..
Barb


----------



## farmgirl42 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Vicki & Barbara. Is it normal for it to turn from solid back to gelatin-y stuff when it seizes? I've never had it happen before and I guess I just always thought that once it seized, it stayed hard until rebatched?


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I used an FO called "Blue Agave" from Sweetcakes that did the same thing. It seized then got so hot it went into an immediate gel. Because it gelled, I was able to glop it into molds and it turned out okay, but not as nice as it would have if it had behaved itself. I never used it again. It sounds like yours did the same thing. Caroline


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yup, it seized (the solid) and then heated up and gelled (the gelatin-y). If that ends up causing any separation (ie, when you cut the soap, you find pockets of liquid or oil) then you will need to rebatch it. To do that, just cut into chunks and toss in the crock pot (or double boiler), heat until melted, adding a little more milk, if you want. I add a little more fragrance if it seems like it needs it. What did you use to color it? Their website mentions that it has "fast acceleration" and discolors to "butter," so add a yellow to your mint green and you do probably end up with olive. :/


----------



## farmgirl42 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! I feel so much better just knowing what happened and what to do to fix it!


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting!
I knew the ladies here would be able to help...
Imagine that, her calling me an expert soaper. :rofl
Sorry. There is just so much I don't know about soaping. i did actually manage to know what she was talking about though when she called.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Forgot to say that once it's melted, stir it really well.  (I think I figured that would be obvious, but upon re-reading, I decided I'd better add that, just in case!)


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Does that recipe normally trace pretty quickly? I would guess it would. If you really wanted to use the fragrance, perhaps cut the castor down and add a soft oil? Barb had me add castor to one of my recipes to change the lather; I started at 5% and even that was too much. I settled on 3%. Just with that small addition, that recipe traces faster now. Also, I didn't put it through a calc, but can you add more milk?

Of course, that fragrance may be a tough one no matter what you do.

Oh, and if you rebatch, it will be brown. Still good soap, though.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a fragrance that rices, siezes, gets hot, acts up etc. I don't like it anyway. It is an aloe vera scent from Denise's moonwhatever website. I have learned that to use it, I add the fragrance in with the rest of the oils....soap cool..and make a blend out of it. Last time I used coconut lime verbena, another fragrance I hate, plus a little lime EO and watched my temps and got a really nice soap out of it. There is no waiting around with this soap. No looking out the window or talking on the phone  I even colored it green with a little white swirl.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

When that happens to me, I just pick up the stock pot and put it on the hotplate, melt it down and end up with HP soap. Still great soap and it still sells. I personally like to use HP soap, just not real fond of the appearance.
I use 5% castor in every batch and have never noticed it making a difference in how fast it traces but then I use a whisk instead of a stick blender for soaps. 
I have a few FO's that I know I might as well HP in the first place if I am going to use them. It is easier to make wax melts out of those FO's.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Anita! How can you hate coconut lime verbena  V


----------

